# Gum Arabic as a solvent for powders,,,,



## tosha (Sep 18, 2005)

_Has anyone attempted using gum arabic as the solvent for their home-brew oral solutions? For powders like t-bol, anavar or primo. I read someplace that UG labs use it but I can’t find a good guideline on how to use it....somebody?!?_


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 18, 2005)

PEG or everclear is all i would use


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 19, 2005)

I asked about everclear and found out its not allowed in my state. fucked up huh


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 19, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> I asked about everclear and found out its not allowed in my state. fucked up huh



bacardi 151 should suffice for most orals. just keep the concentrations low


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 19, 2005)

CHRIS 1 said:
			
		

> Thats my problem to. I cant get it in my state.



can't have someone ship it to ya?


----------



## AKAPITBULL (Sep 19, 2005)

*Grain.a Not Allowed In Your State?*

IF IT,S NOT ALLOWED IN YOUR STATE TRY MILITARY BASE (BOOZE STORE)!!!
I KNOW IN VA YOU USED TO BE ABLE TO BUY ON BASE! JUST NOT OFF BASE! :smoker:


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 19, 2005)

I can run over the border into new hampshire to get some. I can do a run if need it but its a 45 min ride.


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 20, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> bacardi 151 should suffice for most orals. just keep the concentrations low


if using bacardi 151 anavar needs to be at 10mg/ml or lower for it to hold. go above that and it crashes within a day.  
i use propylene glycol as a suspension and not a dissovelent and it works well for almost all oral powders. you just need to shake it up before each use. alot of homebrew candle on-line sites have propylene glycol.


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 20, 2005)

peg400 is available from lion nutrition and i would recommend getting that instead of gum arabic


----------

